
Show HN: Circle – Connect with people near you - vasanthv
https://circle.onl
======
lozzo
Not a great start for me: Uncaught ReferenceError: red is not defined at
navigator.geolocation.getCurrentPosition (script.js:22)

~~~
vasanthv
Bad developer error. Fixed it.

------
alanfriedman
This is neat. What radius is used for viewing messages in a given area?

~~~
vasanthv
1 Kilometer (0.6 miles)

------
brudgers
I received an application error.

~~~
vasanthv
Can you try now.

~~~
brudgers
It says I am off the grid.

~~~
vasanthv
The app could not get your location. :p

------
Delta0
i like the concept and minimalist touch and feel of it

